# The ideal "keep on your person medkit/first aid kit".



## VaultBoy308 (Nov 27, 2008)

Would anyone here know of any websites or even some store names that would carry a small to medium sized first aid kit that you can carry with you always in like a pack or canvas bag? Not the type of simple everyday medkit where you would just bandage up simple scrapes and cuts etc, but the type where it would have a larger gauze and even small med tools that would be good for trying to patch yourself up after being attacked by someone (stabbed or shot) God forbid if this were to happen.

See I bike ride all over town and I always carry a decent sized canvas bag with me. It's big enough to carry my stuff, pen and paper, anglehead flashlight, weapons, eyeglasses and sunglasses, some hygene products, books, small snacked goods, AM/FM radio etc. Good space, plenty of compartments, just an awesome bag. It's like my man purse if you will. 

Now... as I said I ride my bike all over town especially now since the sun goes down earlier I ride in the dark. Now I have had 6 total hostile encounters in the past but thank god each and everytime I didn't ever get hurt because of the OC spray I carry and carrying a rather large combat knife worn openly. Now for the past 3 years I haven't had a hostile encounter, maybe it's because of the increased presence of police in my town, don't know. All I know is that a lot more people on my street and my neighbors have CCWs and have guns with them. That could be the positive factor in it.

Now... back to my point. I've been wanting to add a medkit into my canvas bag. If I were to have another encounter and would get hurt (god forbid) I would like to have a medkit with me before I see the doc or before ambulance comes. Any suggestions at all would be awesome... Thank you.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Survival Gear and Equipment Evaluations - EQUIPPED TO SURVIVE (tm)


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

When I rode my bike all winter, all summer, all weather, I didn't even carry a first-aid kit with me - unless I was leaving city-streets. I figured that if I was hit, or fell, or whatever - emergency services would take care of the problem if I couldn't keep going. A scrape or even minor brake wouldn't stop me from continuing my trip.

When I did bike-touring, then I carried a simple first-aid kit that contained "comfort" stuff. Sting-remover, sun-tan-lotion, aloe-vera skin-cream, band-aids / tensors, mole-skin (blister-pads), pain-killers (asprin, tylenol, advil).

I used to tour on an "over-built" mountain-bike that had a seat-bag (bike repair tools, tubes, etc), frame-mounted air-pump, tripple water bottles, handle-bar-bag (first-aid and food), rear-saddle-bags and front saddle-bags (sleeping gear, clothing, etc).

My dad's last bike-tour was 4 years ago. He has rode his bike through the coast of BC down to California and across to Saskatchewan - several times. My tours have been through BC, Alberta, Washington, Oregon and California - not quite as many miles as my dad has done.


----------



## VaultBoy308 (Nov 27, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> When I rode my bike all winter, all summer, all weather, I didn't even carry a first-aid kit with me - unless I was leaving city-streets. I figured that if I was hit, or fell, or whatever - emergency services would take care of the problem if I couldn't keep going. A scrape or even minor brake wouldn't stop me from continuing my trip.
> 
> When I did bike-touring, then I carried a simple first-aid kit that contained "comfort" stuff. Sting-remover, sun-tan-lotion, aloe-vera skin-cream, band-aids / tensors, mole-skin (blister-pads), pain-killers (asprin, tylenol, advil).
> 
> ...


Well... this is if I were to get injured from an attacker and I would really like to try and patch myself up as much as I can before the ambulance comes to get me. Try and make their jobs easier to an extent.


----------



## chUck (Dec 5, 2008)

Your man purse.....HAHA!!

I like that!


----------



## VaultBoy308 (Nov 27, 2008)

chUck said:


> Your man purse.....HAHA!!
> 
> I like that!


 Heh heh, yeah I know it's the best way to explain the purpose of my canvas bag. I saw 24 the other day with Kiefer Sutherland and the bag he has with his is almost the same as mine, course his is brown mine is OD green. It's an awesome bag I recommend to anyone.

Amazon.com: Heavyweight Classic Messenger Bag Front Zipper Pockets (2 Colors): Apparel


----------



## Samoan (Nov 26, 2008)

Green, good pick in general....great pick for a survivalist! Purses are great. I keep my life in mine and I can't imagine having to stuff everything I need or may need into my pockets.


----------



## VaultBoy308 (Nov 27, 2008)

I was thinking of starting a new thread specifically for ideas for good canvas bags or packs that are excellent for such purposes. This bag I have would be perfect for carrying a medium sized medkit and still have plenty of room for other things. I think I might do that if anyone else hasn't done so already.


----------



## Laddyboy (Dec 5, 2008)

Great idea VB! Dooo it!


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Oct 19, 2008)

you might find it easier to just buy the items and put it into your own kit, might be cheaper as well. I find that pre-packaged kits are not always what they are cracked up to be so be careful what you buy.


----------



## VaultBoy308 (Nov 27, 2008)

Homer_Simpson said:


> you might find it easier to just buy the items and put it into your own kit, might be cheaper as well. I find that pre-packaged kits are not always what they are cracked up to be so be careful what you buy.


Your right on that one, I think I'm might just do that because I do see the already made kits that don't have what I really want in a kit.

I'll look around town and those sites as well.... maybe I can request specifically on certain things.

Thanks for the feeback.


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Assemble and customize your own first aid kit*

I agree that a kit you have assembled yourself, which is based upon your specific situation and level of training is best. These links have some good ideas to get you started:

First-aid kit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Are you prepared?
Family Camping Gear - First Aid Kit Check Lists - Tips for Family Campers
Comparing First Aid Kits And Content Of Supplies
Disaster Down and Dirty, Aug.05 "First AId Kits: Buyer Beware"


----------



## Taylor335G (Dec 8, 2008)

In my experience, sometimes pre-packaged kit items seem to be more lacking in the quality department.


----------



## sf38a1 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have been putting together several first aid kits, Small ones for each vehicles, several medium size for my 67 m725 military ambulance, and now working on a M-5 Medical bag and a M-3 medical bag. google either of the these , and you will get alot of info on the contants, I have found its better to buy a Large First aid kit , and select what you will need in the smaller kits, It s a little cheaper than buying everthing seperate.


----------



## D Baize (Oct 31, 2008)

For any emergency gear, you should start looking at galls.com. Then you could get names of manufacturers from that source, if need be.


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Adventure Medical*

Adventure Medical and Best Glide Aviation Survival Equipment are other good sources.

Adventure Medical Kits


----------



## VaultBoy308 (Nov 27, 2008)

These are great!! I'm already listing up what I'm putting together. Thanks again.


----------



## skip (Dec 13, 2008)

VaultBoy308 said:


> Your right on that one, I think I'm might just do that because I do see the already made kits that don't have what I really want in a kit.
> 
> I'll look around town and those sites as well.... maybe I can request specifically on certain things.
> 
> Thanks for the feeback.


I took the 1st responder course thru' the local fire Dept. I made my own kit using an old VHS camera bag. It is big enough to hold all my gear, but not too big to be in the way. I carry everything from small band aids, to a BP cuff and even some nasal airways.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

My brother and his friends do a lot of "extreme" sports and so get a lot of injuries. They usually ride as a group and will bring a large medical kit in a bag. 

For solo riding I think you'd be better off to stick to a small kit. Even if you have lots of supplies you'll have to apply them by yourself while injured. If you're hurt real bad you might not be able to move your arms or legs. You might be in too much pain. Probably better off to carry a cell phone to call for backup.


----------



## Arkansas_Ranger (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, if you're looking something to deal with a crushed face, gun shot or stab wound then you might try some of the readily purchased trauma kits made for such a severe wound.

Police Equipment - Public Safety Equipment - Police Uniforms : Galls

Look in the medical section for something like you're looking for. It seems like it may have something like QuikClot, an Ascherman chest seal, some 4x4s, Kerlix, and stuff like that in a pocket-sized zip bag.


----------



## VaultBoy308 (Nov 27, 2008)

This is a nice site, can non-police folks order from this site? The Dyna Med® MOLLE Pouch Gunshot Trauma Kit w/QuikClot ACS is exactly something that would be awesome to have for those, "God forbid someone street punk decides to shoot you" kind of situations.... not to sound too paranoid. Course I do live in California so I'm sure someone here would understand my plight on this issue. 

But Arkansas_Ranger this is an awesome selection to choose from thank you.


----------



## Arkansas_Ranger (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah, you can order there.


----------



## Preet (May 7, 2009)

There are some good first aid items to stock your first at kit with at www.emergencymadeeasy.com


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I keep bandages in my wallet. They come in handy all the time.


----------

